# Wood 'Shed' ideas... I'll apologize in advance...



## cableguy256 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi all,I realize there are a bunch of threads about wood shed ideas on the site (have been searching/reading lots of them)... rather than reincarnate a thread from 3yrs ago, I figured I would just make a new one.... my question is, does anyone have any pics of a very basic set-up using skids? I already have about 10 skids and have access to get about another 20 next week... I don't have the money to buy any materials for this idea so I wanted to try and use what I have at my disposal already but don't want to just throw together some crappy looking set-up.... any idea's/pics are greatly appreciated... again, sorry for rekindling this convo but wanted a direct answer to the skid idea as opposed to some of the other sheds/walk-ins I seen in the other posts as I just do not have the money to spend on this project...


----------



## trapshooter9 (Nov 12, 2009)

Lay 2 pallets down, end to end. This is your floor.Drive 2 steel fence posts into the ground at each end. Lift up a pallet and thread it down over the posts vertically at each end. The posts hold the pallet up on it's end. This is your end walls. Do the same thing with 2 more pallets and four posts to build your back wall. Now you have a three walled rectangular structure with floor. Fill it up with wood and then build a roof on it with whatever you have. Two 2x4's attached to the end walls would make a good support for some scrap corrugated metal roofing.

This should hold about 1 cord of wood. I suppose you could put another "story" on by attaching another layer of pallets to make the walls twice as tall. Better yet, you could make it longer and/or wider. You wont have to worry about the wind blowing it over, except maybe the roof.


----------



## cableguy256 (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks shooter... I was thinking of something along those lines but for some reason couldn't figure out how to support the 'end walls'.... I guess when I stacked the 25 metal fence posts I have in my garage the other night I shoulda put 2 and 2 together.. lol


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Nov 12, 2009)

You could go 2 down, 2 up, attach w/2x4's and then add on sections as necessary. I use the 2x4's as I can't drive a stake straight for the life of me!  Here's a pic I've posted before, really should get something more current to show my progress:








For winter I am adding pallets to the tops supported by 2x4 runners and then will add tarps to the top pallets. By doing it this way I don't have to deal with sagging, snow & ice filled tarps

I have a couple of rows going like this with space between the rows. Having the space between rows like this I don't have to walk on the pallets to retrieve wood as I can access either side of the stack.

Shari


----------



## cableguy256 (Nov 12, 2009)

WnH, that looks great for what's involved in it!! and guess what, I gotta BUNCH of 2x4 pieces laying around the wood shop! looks like I got my project set for this weekend! lol Thanks again for the idea's and pics everyone!


----------



## dolmen (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics ... this is just what I need ... I've had a lucky find of few nice ash trees, and I need extra room for seasoning them.

Cheers


----------



## cableguy256 (Nov 14, 2009)

well, planning on working on this project today.... that is, after I split/haul my dad a few truckloads. I'll be sure to take pictures of it after I get it done. Thanks again for everyones input.


----------



## ak4195 (Nov 14, 2009)

DANG,what a great SIMPLE idea,oh and CHEAP.Ive got hrs and hrs into building a wood deck,and Im probably only 2/3's done.
Peeled black spruce poles on a peeled pole frame.NOtched end posts & stanchins(sp?),what a pain in the gluteous.It will hold 4+ cords when finished


ak4195


----------



## cableguy256 (Nov 14, 2009)

well I got mine put together today... stacked some of my wood in it but didn't get to take my pictures yet.. This idea was awesome as now I can finally stack all my wood together instead of seperate piles to keep it from all rolling away once the stack got too high...


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Nov 14, 2009)

Other than convenience and simplicity of design, I like how fast I can stack wood like this. It's kind of a no brainer when stacking.

This week I got 2 of my 4 stacks covered with tarps for the winter. I'm kind of limping around here with a bad foot right now (short story: stepped barefoot on some broken glass) so I am running a bit behind with getting things done in time for winter weather. I will trip outside tomorrow and post some pictures of my 'winter' wood stacking method.

Shari


----------



## cableguy256 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Other than convenience and simplicity of design, I like how fast I can stack wood like this. It's kind of a no brainer when stacking.
> 
> This week I got 2 of my 4 stacks covered with tarps for the winter. I'm kind of limping around here with a bad foot right now (short story: stepped barefoot on some broken glass) so I am running a bit behind with getting things done in time for winter weather. I will trip outside tomorrow and post some pictures of my 'winter' wood stacking method.
> 
> Shari



I've still got some left to stack... I left a small spot in the middle to put one of my tarp poles down into so instead of putting skids across the top I can put that pole in, put the tarp over the top and have the pole hold it up in the center to keep water and ice dams from forming on top of the tarp..... the oldd huskee splittler's gonna get a work out tomorrow lol


----------



## savageactor7 (Nov 15, 2009)

If you live in a somewhat remote location this is a real easy take, pile (not stack) fire wood on a gravel pad and tent it over in the fall. That's 2 1/2, 3 years wood there...it's covered up in the late fall.




You can pile wood way higher than you could ever safely stack it with no worries of any catastrophic collapse like with conventional stacking. Makes a great place to enjoy a cigar and adult beverage in a raging snow or rain storm too.

I've seen a lot of clever uses with pallets too but after turning our ankles on snow covered pallets I came up with stacking on washed gravel which evolved into this because of ground frost heaving our stacked rolls over.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Nov 15, 2009)

S7, If we lived in a more rural location I would love to be able to pile wood like you do. Unfortunately, we have 'firewood' police around here or nosey neighbors who just live to turn a person in to the code compliance fellas.

So, to appease people who don't appreciate burning with wood here's what I've come up with for winter cover:






That's just a piece of conduit tied along the edge of the tarp. The ends of the tarp are cut up to the top of the pile. This 'open' end is leeward of the prevailing winds so, hopefully, just the weight of the conduit will hold the opening closed. If it doesn't I can easily just add a bungee cord to either end of the conduit.






Here's what it looks like 'inside'.

Shari


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

lol...Do the camo tarps keep the "firewood police" away?

I like that


----------



## jburlingham (Nov 15, 2009)

The firewood police should just leave people alone, it's your own property after all.


----------



## Ductape (Nov 15, 2009)

I've got to admit........ the day we have firewood police in town is probably the day I go to prison.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Nov 15, 2009)

beerman6 said:


> lol...Do the camo tarps keep the "firewood police" away?




Hope so! :biggrinbounce2:

We actually have VERY nice neighbors - it's the 'Curb Cruisers' we have to worry about. I heard via the neighborhood grape vine this ditty: "Maybe Shari is just smarter than the rest of us and she will be the only warm home on the block this winter." Kinda made me proud of all my cutting/splitting/stacking!

Shari


----------



## slowp (Nov 15, 2009)

Perhaps you could switch to the snow camo later in the winter. The snowboarder/skiers who like to ski out of bounds wear such a thing. It is white with gray blotches. 

I've got to put up some kind of shelter soon for firewood. I am considering buying one of those steel roofed carport things and then siding it with old cedar siding I saved. I think the pallet thing is pretty nice though.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Nov 15, 2009)

slowp said:


> Perhaps you could switch to the snow camo later in the winter. The snowboarder/skiers who like to ski out of bounds wear such a thing. It is white with gray blotches.
> 
> I've got to put up some kind of shelter soon for firewood. I am considering buying one of those steel roofed carport things and then siding it with old cedar siding I saved. I think the pallet thing is pretty nice though.



Re: winter camo - Funny, I've thought of that! Whenever there are some extra shekels around here I would like to put a nice 6' tall fence around the wood piles. For now, I just stacked some landscape blocks around it 'for pretty' as hubby would say - just trying to make the stack blend in a bit.

I like the idea of a wood shed but then it comes down to 'last in, first out' unless you season the wood outside first and put only wood in the shed once it is fully seasoned.

When we moved here we backed up to wooded land with a nice pond. The pond got filled in, $400,000+ homes were built and the woods disappeared. Across from us was a horse pasture - now that is 'growing' homes also. Our dead-end road, which ended at a tree farm, was extended and $375,000 condos were built which back up to a new golf course and the trees came down. 

Now we have "Curb Cruisers" who see our neighborhood of 1950's ranch homes on 1/2 acre lots and say *we* don't fit in. Progress - yech!

Shari


----------



## Kate Butler (Nov 15, 2009)

Pallets exist that are especially made to hold heavy loads - including end supports. They are used to ship/transport stone, and are made out of hardwood. Uniform pallet sizes and ends that are about 26" above the "floor" of the pallet. I stack between 48" and 60" high - depending on how much I have to work with.

I use one at each end of whatever length pile I want to make and 4 cedar poles between. Make getting 2 completely supported rows of wood in and allows air circulation between the rows. Ends can be a bit tricky, depending on how evenly the wood is split, but I've never had ends fail. Think Lincoln Logs.


----------



## slowp (Nov 16, 2009)

One popular style here is a longer but not too wide shed so you have access to all your wood. My friends have their shed filled to bursting. He has nailed boards across the front to hold it all in. My last place had two ends open so it was easy access.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 16, 2009)

Wife'nHubby said:


> You could go 2 down, 2 up, attach w/2x4's and then add on sections as necessary. I use the 2x4's as I can't drive a stake straight for the life of me!  Here's a pic I've posted before, really should get something more current to show my progress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gotta love that,will have to use this next time I need to expand. Great use of what you have.


----------



## Alan Smith (Dec 1, 2009)

*Wood*

View attachment 116639


View attachment 116640


----------



## Slick (Dec 1, 2009)

I like that alot Alan, one of the simplest most logical OWB setups I've seen.


----------



## rider93hawg (Dec 2, 2009)

*Snap On Pallets*

If you can get in with the local Snap On tool guy their pallets rock! Super heavy duty for the floor at least. Nice design and I am going to build some.


----------

